
NASA twins study confirms preliminary findings - milkcircle
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/nasa-twins-study-confirms-preliminary-findings
======
milkcircle
One notable finding was that the astronaut's telomeres grew significantly in
length while in space, and after returning to earth shrank back down. As
telomere shortening has implications in aging as well as in cancers, it will
be interesting to follow up this finding and determine 1) the differences in
terrestrial and extraterrestrial atmospheres that account for the increase in
telomere length, and 2) the implications that this may hold in terms of cell
senescence and tumor growth.

